# The 'Neck Tech cast..



## Railroader

This cast was just named yesterday, but it was born about five years ago when I was shark fishing the St. Simon's Pier. It was used to throw 8-10 oz. and half a small whiting or mullet, with an 8' 50-80 Ugly Stick, a 7000 ABU, or Penn 209.

The movement is straight, compact, and done with as much power as you can generate. Works well in tight quarters, and generally doesn't kill anyone.

I adapted it to surf fishing when I started using longer rods.

All this took place about a year before I even found P&S, or knew there was a proper way to cast for distance.

You won't see it in any competition, and probably never see anybody but me do it.

Just thought I'd give a little explanation, since Barty just HAD to post the video... 

If you want to see something ugly, here it is... This one went 420'-440'. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBFYVrP002w


----------



## Connman

I think most would consider it a Hatteras cast ,rushed a little but still a Hatteras .


----------



## Mark G

*yep*

agree with conn- essentially a hatteras cast- southern fried style  courtesy of RR


----------



## Railroader

Well, I had no idea. I just looked up the video of Tres doing my cast....

How DARE him steal my cast and do it better than me....


----------



## Connman

Now if you power into the cast at the beginning of your video when the lead is tucked in under your rod , you would be doing an aerialized unitech . But go sloooooow , it loads the rod much more than the Hatteras and has been known to shatter cheap rods .


----------



## surf rat

*cast*

A longer drop would hep a lot.


----------



## barty b

I can hear the lock clicking now


----------



## Shooter

BULBOB

You have been warned before and you may not understand in your own mind why this does not belong but UNDERSTAND this "DO NOT TRY AND SELL YOUR STUFF ON PIER & SURF ANYMORE" untill you work out a deal with SandFlea the owner of the site.


----------



## Surf Fish

It seems to me that a review of the "don't sell anything here" concept vs. the "no commercial links" rule needs some explaining. 

Is it OK for me to recommend a Penn reel to somebody? After all, Penn is in business to make money. First I heard "no commercial links" to other web sites. Now I hear "don't tell anybody about anything that's for sale anywhere". 

It also may be a good idea to review WHY we are here. I'm not here to see who's rod is bigger, or see who's hockey ball casts farther, I'm here looking for new ideas related to fishing; gadgets I can use, information on techniques, rigs, etc. 

The ONLY thing that makes this forum interesting to ANYBODY is content. If there were no content, nobody would be here, period. Personally, I find it harder and harder to find anything here that interests me. 

The other thing I find personally annoying is that while we all seem to be aware that there are "rules", I can't seem to find them. The FAQ doesn't say anything about commercial links. And when I see a dozen commercial links that go unnoticed, I'm left wondering if the unwritten rule has changed, or if we just aren't bothering to enforce it this week. Not much sense of making rules that nobody enforces....

The other thing that's getting really BORING for me is seeing the self appointed P&S Fishing Police rudely jumping on people. First of all, seems like the moderating job is the job of the appointed moderators. If somebody posts something that's inappropriate, can't the moderators simply delete it and send the offender a PM explaining the "rules"? Isn't there an ICON people can click to report inappropriate content? Can't we just click that and get on with the program, is it really necessary to see how rude and crude we can be with somebody we don't even know?

Anyway, Bob, thanks for the info on the planer. It's the first thing I've seen interesting here in months. Which makes me wonder why I'm bothering to type this in the first place.


----------



## Hat80

*That could be arranged.*



barty b said:


> I can hear the lock clicking now


Lets hope he dosn't try to take it over again. If he dose it will be dealt with! Carry on RR!.....Hat


----------



## Surf Fish

Is it also against the rules to have an opinion on P&S?


----------



## barty b

surf rat said:


> A longer drop would hep a lot.


I agree as a shorter drop results in quicker,shallower rod load, and the HDX needs to load at least to the mid section to be effective.


----------



## Hat80

*Surf Fish,*

As I recall you have your own website to tend to. Might I suggest thats what you do. After all we don't need you to help a TROLL push his products on P&S! I'm sure your opinion at Amelia Island is welcome as you do control it! Please let these guys have their thread back and leave it alone.....Thank you


----------



## Surf Fish

Hat80 said:


> As I recall you have your own website to tend to. Might I suggest thats what you do. After all we don't need you to help a TROLL push his products on P&S! I'm sure your opinion at Amelia Island is welcome as you do control it! Please let these guys have their thread back and leave it alone.....Thank you


Ok, got it. Opinions about P&S aren't welcome at P&S. Rest assured that now that I know the new rules, I won't offer any more.


----------



## sand flea

Opinions about P&S are more than welcome here. You'll find that it's one of the few sites around that does let people take cheap shots and defend spammers before patience gets lost.



Surf Fish said:


> It seems to me that a review of the "don't sell anything here" concept vs. the "no commercial links" rule needs some explaining.


The posts that were deleted were from a spammer. If you're unfamiliar with the difference between a spammer and a poster who wants to review a product, I'll break it down for you: A spammer is someone who stands to benefit from the sale of a product. A regular poster is someone who has used a product and wants to share his knowledge. Posters are welcome; spammers are kicked in the balls. Please don't confuse the two.

Let's please return this thread to RR's original post.


----------



## derekxec

thats the cast my friend uses to cast 8&bait....he casts 450-500ft with that cast while we are fishing with a 7' rod and a shimano tekota 600

i tried it but cant really get the hang of that type of cast...i mean i try it and sometimes it sticks good but 75% of the tme it doesnt but he uses it and it works well on a lot of different weights


----------



## barty b

As with any style of casting,there are factors. Rod lenght and stiffness directly effects drop length, as does sinker weight. 
With this type of cast (hatteras or version thereof) Timing is CRITICAL and the window of when to "hit" the cast is very very narrow. It is a simple cast in tecnique and dynamics,but very difficult to time for maximum distance.


----------



## Fish Hunter

derekxec said:


> thats the cast my friend uses to cast 8&bait....he casts 450-500ft with that cast while we are fishing with a 7' rod and a shimano tekota 600
> 
> i tried it but cant really get the hang of that type of cast...i mean i try it and sometimes it sticks good but 75% of the tme it doesnt but he uses it and it works well on a lot of different weights



500 feet with 8nbait on a 7' rod???? The best of the best are only around that distance with tournament casting rods.  

Has this been "measured" with da wheel or a range finder? If accurate and you say it is, then he should be competing regularly in the distance competitions, because with competition gear he would blow everyone away.


----------



## AL_N_VB

derekxec said:


> thats the cast my friend uses to cast 8&bait....he casts 450-500ft with that cast while we are fishing with a 7' rod and a shimano tekota 600



Wow!...yo Shooter- ya wanna sell yer Tekota 600?..if'n he's gettin' them distances with a 7fter and that reel...wonder what that reel does on a heaver!!!! 

I'm knockin on yer door tonight!


If'n the Tekota 600 will cast 450-500'...wonder how far my Tekota 800 will pair?..


----------



## derekxec

done with a thing electricians use to measure how long of a wire they need (little wheel on a stick with a counter) and we are going to eventually get longer rods and try it out


----------



## Shooter

Nserch4Drum said:


> Wow!...yo Shooter- ya wanna sell yer Tekota 600?..if'n he's gettin' them distances with a 7fter and that reel...wonder what that reel does on a heaver!!!!
> 
> I'm knockin on yer door tonight!
> 
> 
> If'n the Tekota 600 will cast 450-500'...wonder how far my Tekota 800 will pair?..


Al, I was waiting on ya with the dogs and trip wire,, I figured while you were busy playn  with the dogs I might slip in your truck and get that 800  
Maybe I been doing it all wrong, I need to take it off a heaver and sneak it on a 7 footer so I can get 500'


----------



## barty b

derekxec said:


> done with a thing electricians use to measure how long of a wire they need (little wheel on a stick with a counter) and we are going to eventually get longer rods and try it out


Derek, Just outta curiosity,what size line dia. and what size shockleader does your friend use when he throws 8-n-Bait 500 feet? also what 7' rod. What has he done to trick out the Tek600?


----------



## kingfish

*back to RR's cast*

The thing I noticed in your cast was the speed it was delivered. You can tell by the swish the rod makes when you cast. That is a key ingredient in distance. I don't know if you can keep that speed with the rod loaded, but if you can, you gonna like it. 

With some guidance or lessons and practice, I believe you could hit distances to brag about.

Kingfish


----------



## derekxec

barty b said:


> Derek, Just outta curiosity,what size line dia. and what size shockleader does your friend use when he throws 8-n-Bait 500 feet? also what 7' rod. What has he done to trick out the Tek600?


he is using 80lb power pro(18lb dia) an 80lb shock and a custom gator glass 30-50lb class rod and the tekota is stock and about 5 months old with level wind


----------



## derekxec

sorry RailRoader if you dont want this in the thread you can delete it and i wont do it again 



















this is the rod and reel hes using for the casts


----------



## surf rat

*deleted*

Forget it. It drives me nuts.


----------



## barty b

Don't worry about RR he don't care  we are much more interested in the physical improbability of someone being able to throw 8oz AND bait 450,let alone 500' using a 7' stand up BOAT ROD and a LEVLEWIND reel meant for TROLLING. I am NOT being a smart azz. I just really have trouble believing it. AND using a HATTERAS CAST no less. Sorry derek,No disrespect,but until I see it on a field with an accurate measurement I just cant believe it.
I used to use those same measuring wheels until one day I mead a cast that I knew only went about 400' and it said I went 656. A little later it marked a 475' cast at 360'. Thats not really the point,the point is I would have to see it to believe it. I don't think the EQUIPMENT is capeable of it.


----------



## Big Worm

Boy this thread sounds like one that tooks place awhile back and got some feathers ruffled..... 

Sound familiar?


----------



## barty b

No ruffling and no calling anybody a liar, I just don't think the EQUIPMENT is capeable of it


----------



## Big Worm

I agree, dont think it can either. Dont matter whos chucking it.

Just reminds me of another thread is all....


----------



## ReelinRod

barty b said:


> I used to use those same measuring wheels until one day I mead a cast that I knew only went about 400' and it said I went 656.


Had the same experience. Fact is, the smaller the wheel the bigger the error. 

If it's not rolling on _perfectly_ smooth pavement / concrete those small-wheeled measurers are *worse* than a drunk's one-eyed, lookin' into the sun estimate. . . 

Cause ya just might _believe  _ the wheel!    .


----------



## TreednNC

Your friend wouldnt be Clinder would it?


----------



## ReelinRod

TreednNC said:


> Your friend wouldnt be Clinder would it?


Thanks, just shot Miller Lite out my nose . . .


----------



## Big Worm

Big Worm said:


> Just reminds me of another thread is all....


Quoting myself here LOL I told you this reminded me of another thread....


----------



## Cdog

Sgt_Slough said:


> Had the same experience. Fact is, the smaller the wheel the bigger the error.
> 
> If it's not rolling on _perfectly_ smooth pavement / concrete those small-wheeled measurers are *worse* than a drunk's one-eyed, lookin' into the sun estimate. . .
> 
> Cause ya just might _believe  _ the wheel!    .


Weird, I use one of those with the little wheel and it might be off a few feet but not a hundred. Coarse I'm casting on a marked soccer field 120 yards line to line. Maybe it only affects it when you get over 360'....


----------



## derekxec

well tried to make a video today for that but the reel is out of service at the moment....2nd cast watching the levelwind fly back and forth really fast and then it breaks lol

superbowl is on and its raining so we going to take off the levelwind tomorrow and try again...the tekota is def an excellent casting reel although his is different than the one i bought...the 500 i bought was tighter than his 600 is so i took it back and got something else

and sorry the rod isnt 7' its 6'10 lol


----------



## rattler

i throw like that with a spinner and 8&bait...not a 7ft...seems to snappy for a conventional...jmo


----------



## derekxec

this is 8 and no bait we were down the street trying to make some video but this is the only one we got to make which doesnt show much before the levelwind broke

he had to stop it early because it was getting too close to someones yard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-T0rqbwVTRw


----------



## Connman

After watching the video I can believe he casts 450-500 with his 7' rod . Pretty good technique , like to see him use a 13' and 525mag .
For those interested in measuring castsa probably the easiest chepest way is a measuring wheel by Harbot freight , You need the large wheel for accuracy , costs $20 . They are accurate to about 1/2 %, which is 6" every 100 feet .


----------



## douglarmore

*500'*

i would love to try throwing that.i'm aspinner guy but 500' wow


----------



## AL_N_VB

Connman said:


> After watching the video I can believe he casts 450-500 with his 7' rod . Pretty good technique , like to see him use a 13' and 525mag .



I am fullopcorn: ...eating my words....


----------



## justinfisch01

The sinker in that video didn't look anything like 8 oz!!!!


----------



## barty b

Lookied like an 8oz bank sinker to me. Wow,I stand seamingly corrected. It seems possible.


----------



## Big Worm

Looked like a nice toss. Hard to see the distance. Nice toss though for sure. Would like to see that thing with the level wind cranking back and forth....


----------



## Fish Hunter

That is one I have got to see to believe. 

I am sorry if it hurts someones feelings, but after 50 years of surf fishing,and some serious casting in the last 5 or 6 years, I got to see a 150 yds cast with 8 oz on a 6'10" rod with a large levelwind to believe it.

I saw the big boys in Smithfield on a hot July day going at it hard and many of them were just past 100 yds with some serious long rods.

So forgive me for being a doubting Thomas. But, I just don't see it in that video.


----------



## terpfan

the video didn't prove anything in my opinion. i believe that the cast was at most a 300' cast. it is little deceptive because the reel was noisy, which gives a false sense of a big cast. instead of listening to how loud the noise, but listen to the pitch. the pitch of the reel was now that high, which represent the low rpm. secondly the technique was not bad, but it is nowhere close to a great technique in my opinion.


----------



## Mark G

*me thinks*

there is a little humoring going on here 

Agree with Terpfan


----------



## CrawFish

I say 200ft, please prove me wrong.


----------



## Tommy

I could be wrong.....

But that didn't look like a 500' cast to me. I did some testing a few months ago using the latest state of the art heavers. Fusion, Inferno, HDX and the 1569. Reel was a nonlevelwind 6500 and 15 lb test mono. These are all 13' carbon fiber heavers, pretty much the cream of the crop.

My best cast using a hatteras style beach cast and an 8 oz pyramid sinker was 531'. Measured with a lazer rangefinder.

Sorry guys, but that is one I would absolutely have to see to believe.

Get a tape, a surveyors wheel or best of all a lazer range finder. I think you'll find the distance in the 300-350' range.

Tommy


----------



## derekxec

that was the only video we got to make because now the levelwind is broke...that was a 8oz bank sinker and i was using a digi camera instead of a video camera and when the weight hits the water you cant see anything on the video because the camera doesnt have zoom at all on the video part....that wasnt a 500' cast at all it was getting too close to someones yard so he had to stop it

the reel makes that noise on every cast far or short im not sure why but its been doing it since he got it ....hes taking the levelwind off so we are going to try and get a better video some time soon


----------



## ReelinRod

I'm going to estimate 300 ft at most. The hang time was just too short, no way that 8oz sinker went 500ft in 4 seconds    .


----------



## derekxec

this is the exact sinker we used and we are going to try to make a better video right now










we have a 150 yard spool of 80lb (18lb dia) power pro that we are spooling right now and underneath it is mono so if all the pp is gone thats 150 yards plus whatever mono comes off


----------



## barty b

We'will be awaiting your latest effort opcorn:


----------



## sinker man

All I can say is it wouldn't suprise me in the least if he can do what they are alledging. I fully believe that I can get at least 450' out of a Newell 338 on a 6'8" Fenwick atlantic stick. Not with 8 OZ....BUT WITH 5 AND 6 YES. A friend of mine has a Quantum Iron widespool levelwind model on a 7' rod that he catfishes with that would probably hit at least 450' with 2 oz. I know of 4 people that have cast it and gotten better than a hundred out of a one oz egg sinker. I realized when I cast it that the rod wasn't fully loaded. The smallest of the four of us didn't realize how well the reel cast and put the sinker back up in the woods which start at 120 yds. None of those guys have ever even been surfcasting. They are all in their element with an ambassadeur 5500 though. He has an identical reel on an identical rod with identical line that won't hit a hunderd for none of us.


----------



## derekxec

couldnt get a video cause it doesnt want to stop raining...i guess the rain isnt supposed to let up till wed and i wont be able to get out tomorrow because of having to work late....my grandma is going to buy me a nice digi video camera so ill be using that instead of a digicam 

might be even further without the levelwind...he ordered new levelwind but its going to take a week to get here so we will do another video once he puts the levelwind back on also 

when he casts a 5oz it goes further than the 8


----------



## USEF THE MAG

*tell granny*



derekxec said:


> my grandma is going to buy me a nice digi video camera so ill be using that instead of a digicam


tell granny that i need one too.....


----------



## barty b

derekxec said:


> we have a 150 yard spool of 80lb (18lb dia) power pro that we are spooling right now and underneath it is mono so if all the pp is gone thats 150 yards plus whatever mono comes off


 I hate to get technical here but that isn't exactly true. The cast is measured from where the sinker lands,NOT how much line is out. I'll explain, When casting on a field,say you hit 600' from the oche to the lead. if you were to walk down and pull the sinker and walk it out further to bring the line tight,you would probably add 20-30' to the cast. This is due to the trajectory arc of the lead during flight.
I know it is not THAT much of a difference in this case but on the tournament field it is a game of inches.
Either way I would be impressed to see 150 yards of braid fly off that reel 
Good Luck!:beer:


----------



## barty b

derekxec said:


> couldnt get a video cause it doesnt want to stop raining...i guess the rain isnt supposed to let up till wed and i wont be able to get out tomorrow because of having to work late....my grandma is going to buy me a nice digi video camera so ill be using that instead of a digicam
> 
> might be even further without the levelwind...he ordered new levelwind but its going to take a week to get here so we will do another video once he puts the levelwind back on also
> 
> when he casts a 5oz it goes further than the 8



The 5oz going further I can understand. Most of the top numbers in distance casting come from 125-150gram over the 175's
I believe he will get more distance WITHOUT the levelwind,definitely.


----------



## derekxec

i feel you on that i didnt even think about that

what is an accurate way to measure the distance? ill get whatever is needed when we go to get the video camera

haha now we are wondering how far of a cast we will get with 10+ft rods...we are talking about building 2 rods for just casting to see how much it makes a difference

yeah i think he will get more distance without it also right now hes got to take the whole level wind off...currently hes got the level wind on just without the pin in it to make it go back and forth so tonight or tomorrow we are going to take the rest off


----------



## sinker man

Everybody has a right to doubt whoever or whatever they want. Nothing wrong with that. I like the fact that people don't take everything for the truth. But you guys are gonna learn one day that it doesn't make that much difference whether a guy is a tournament caster, a tackle shop owner or just a wimpy little clerk on his first day fishing. If you have good eye hand coordination you have a chance . If your brain is just plain good at timing things you have a very good chance. If you pay attention to the details and your brain has great timing you can almost overnight be among the best casters. You have to get the details right which almost no body on this site seems to do. That is why most of you guys are still obsessed with more distance and which rod and which reel will do it. Keep it in perspective: just because a guy can cast 300 yds doesn't make him a good fisherman. He probably can become one and may be one from the gitgo, but that too comes with paying attention to the details and not getting hung up on distance. You have to put your lure or bait in front of hungry fish and they are just as likely in a lot of cases to be in the first gut or on the first bar. Money and the latest and greatest, more ball bearings , longer rods.....and a good caster with 70's drum fishing equipment can still outcast better than 90% of the people who post on this board. Money might buy a bad caster a few yds.; but getting your timing down will allow you to throw anything with confidence and competence. After that look for the little details.


----------



## derekxec

thats exactly how we got to casting these distances...one of the places we fish about 60% of the time we need to throw this far to get to the fish...didnt really matter how long the cast was just as long as it was far enough to get to the spot where the fish are which is about 130-170 yards away

only after i started reading the distance part on this forum did we actually wonder how far we were casting...before i started coming to this site i didnt even know people had casting contests professionally i thought it was just something for kids tournament days 

aparently there are a lot of people who do distance casting...unfortunately we wont ever enter any casting tournys no matter how far we cast because we really just do it for fishing but its pretty cool to see how far you are actually casting....we should all get together and cast and fish and :beer: but maybe we should cast before we :beer: haha cause that might take a turn for the bad haha


----------



## Big Worm

remember...You gotta cast to fish.


----------



## terpfan

sinkerman, no one here thinks that best casters are the best fisherman. distance casting is a tool, not everything. however, 80% of people in this board probably have never seen a 500' cast. if you can cast 500' +, you are not likely to see a person who can cast further than you, unless you go to tournaments. if someone claimed to cast 8oz 500' with a surf rod, most of us will not doubt it. the problem is with 7' boat rod, i don't think danny moescop can cast that long.


----------



## surf rat

*Me thinks*

I have to call bull $hit on this one.That is like the corner bully that is sure he could kick Matt Hughes butt in the octagon.Get real.


----------



## terpfan

i don't think people are deliberately lying, but perception of distance is very tricky. in maryland, we have this bouy around 75-85yard away from the pier, but many people thought it was over 200yards away

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30817&highlight=bouy


----------



## Shooter

SinkerMan,, if you go back and read some of the older post a lot of info is asked and given about timing, arc, power and all of the other acts it requires to make a good cast. I know a lot of these folks and of course everybody loves to be able to toss one out of sight but when the fish are just over the second bar and it's 110 yards out we want to be able to get there. I think it's human nature to want to improve on anything you do and yea sometimes it's even for braggn rights but if most of these guys didn't want to get better they would just let their equipment rust away untill it was time to go fishn.


----------



## Tommy

sinker man said:


> But you guys are gonna learn one day that it doesn't make that much difference whether a guy is a tournament caster, a tackle shop owner or just a wimpy little clerk on his first day fishing. If you have good eye hand coordination you have a chance . If your brain is just plain good at timing things you have a very good chance. If you pay attention to the details and your brain has great timing you can almost overnight be among the best casters. You have to get the details right which almost no body on this site seems to do. That is why most of you guys are still obsessed with more distance and which rod and which reel will do it.


Sinkerman,

Attention to detail is important. Hand eye coordination is also important. But if you really believe, and I'll quote again, " you can almost overnight be among the best casters" then you really don't know beans about this sport.

Some guys are naturally athletic. Some guys pick up a rod and reel and gain distance quickly. But to be among the best casters almost overnight is a fantasy. You may be among the best casters in your circle of friends and fishermen, you can probably be among the best on the beach on a given day. But to be among the very best takes a tremendous amount of practice. Years in most cases.

Long distance casting is sport. It grew out of a need to reach fish at distance. You are right on one point, being able to cast a long way does not make you a great fisherman. It is a tool to use, just like rods and reels and different lures. That being said, some of the best surf fisherman I know are long distance casters.

Come on out to the field, show us all how easy it is. I would love to see it.

Tommy


----------



## Al Kai

This post is just 1 reason I'm on this on this site 20 times a day. We have controversy, high suspense, realtime video footage and expert testimony. This is only a small reason why pierandsurf is highly addictive. I hope you guys dont charge rent.


----------



## sandcruiser

*I once*

saw some guys drinking some beer while casting ......:beer: :beer:


----------



## Big Worm

Al Kai said:


> This post is just 1 reason I'm on this on this site 20 times a day. We have controversy, high suspense, realtime video footage and *expert testimony*. This is only a small reason why pierandsurf is highly addictive. I hope you guys dont charge rent.


AMEN BROTHER!!!


----------



## Railroader

terpfan said:


> 80% of people in this board probably have never seen a 500' cast.


I _HAVE_ seen a 500' measured cast in person. 

Soon, I'll be able to do it for myself... 

It ain't gonna be with no 7' rod, though. 

Put me firmly into the "see it to believe it" crowd.

opcorn:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

iuno,im gonna use this technique

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDEwsxupuh8


i like to call it the 3 step then hop.

barty, you new nickname...


Sir Hops'A'Lot​

JUST PICKIN ON YA BROTHA!





Jesse


----------



## Big Worm

RR take one of your trains up here and come to Shallote for da casting tourney. Be cool to get together for this thing with everybody.


----------



## terpfan

RR, besides bartyb, how many people have you seen casting over 500'??


----------



## Lip Ripper

please god, let this thread go on for 7 more pages...please god, let this thread go on for 7 more pages...please god, let this thread go on for 7 more pages...


----------



## barty b

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> iuno,im gonna use this technique
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDEwsxupuh8
> 
> 
> i like to call it the 3 step then hop.
> 
> barty, you new nickname...
> 
> 
> Sir Hops'A'Lot​
> 
> JUST PICKIN ON YA BROTHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesse


We shal see little brother...we shall see.

I think I'm gonna take my Torium 30 and 8' 60lb class grouper stick and see what happens with 6 and 8oz. Just for poops and chuckles


----------



## Railroader

terpfan said:


> RR, besides bartyb, how many people have you seen casting over 500'??



NONE.


----------



## Fish Hunter

As Tommy said, practice, instruction and equipment all play a large part in the sport.

I for one will add good physical conditioning as well. I went from close to 200 yds with 5 oz, no bait to barely around 100 yds after shoulder injury. It has taken almost 3 years to get back to over 150 yds.

So, you can see my hesitation at believing these guys are throwing 150 yds with the gear they are proclaiming.

Oh yeah. Until about 7 or 8 years ago with the injuries, I had excellent hand eye technique. And reaching the casting distances took lots of work to break 150 yds with good gear. It did not come over nite even with paying attention to details.


----------



## kingfish

*you know what would help you*

A boat


----------



## Fish Hunter

Naw, that is what caused the shoulder injury.


----------



## Connman

Same with me , I was casting at one ....:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Connman said:


> Same with me , I was casting at one ....:fishing:


hehe , that reminded me of some good times on the pier the last few summers lol...


end result was me getting a few new planers and clarkspoons 




Jesse


----------



## BigWillJ

*More "expert" testimony.....*

 ......500' can be done using a "regular" style cast....maybe equipment can play a better role, but that distance can be achieved....

May 20, 2000 - US Nat'l Casting Championship - Men's Class A, 150g event:

512' using a 6500CT on a Pinnacle 11'6" rod, and 12# Stren mono line. Just a simple beach style surf cast in my first ever tourney try-out.

Never was all that good of a tourney caster, and only made over 600' a few times in the few years following that first tourney, but just wanted to note that 500' can be done, even if you're not-so-good-of-a caster or fisherman.
:fishing:


----------



## Mark G

BigWillJ said:


> ......500' can be done using a "regular" style cast....maybe equipment can play a better role, but that distance can be achieved....
> 
> May 20, 2000 - US Nat'l Casting Championship - Men's Class A, 150g event:
> 
> 512' using a 6500CT on a Pinnacle 11'6" rod, and 12# Stren mono line. Just a simple beach style surf cast in my first ever tourney try-out.
> 
> Never was all that good of a tourney caster, and only made over 600' a few times in the few years following that first tourney, but just wanted to note that 500' can be done, even if you're not-so-good-of-a caster or fisherman.
> :fishing:


Quite a bit different throwin a 11'6" rod versus one that is 6'10", not to mention a large levelwind reel to boot. Course they were using braid. Maybe that's it!!


----------



## terpfan

500' is possible for average joe with good technique, with nothing fancy like pendulum, but with regular beach cast. however average joe fisherman cannot cast anywhere close to 500'.


----------



## fingersandclaws

I agree that 500' can be accomplished by "average joe" caster. 500' is around 165 yards. Our little casting practice group started chucking around 100 yards (300') and with some new equipment (Balisitic/Power Aero) using a lax ball, are chucking it around 130-140 (400') now. I'm sure if we used a more aerodynamic weight, that distance would increase . . . btw, we are using our own version of unitech and just started experimenting with OTG. I think with the proper set up, okay techinique, and a little practice, 500' is attainable. I must say, just like golf, equipment really really does help. Now, even Fishbait can throw it 135 yards, and we were always joking that he couldn't throw over 100 yards to save his life


----------



## Mark G

terpfan said:


> 500' is possible for average joe with good technique, with nothing fancy like pendulum, but with regular beach cast. however average joe fisherman cannot cast anywhere close to 500'.


Perhaps- and I agree with the somewhat contradictory statment ( it's possible but he cannot?)

At any rate I'm not sure that once he achieves 500' that they still qualify for the moniker "average joe"

sheesh I'm bored


----------



## terpfan

fingersandclaws said:


> I agree that 500' can be accomplished by "average joe" caster. 500' is around 165 yards. Our little casting practice group started chucking around 100 yards (300') and with some new equipment (Balisitic/Power Aero) using a lax ball, are chucking it around 130-140 (400') now. I'm sure if we used a more aerodynamic weight, that distance would increase . . . btw, we are using our own version of unitech and just started experimenting with OTG. I think with the proper set up, okay techinique, and a little practice, 500' is attainable. I must say, just like golf, equipment really really does help. Now, even Fishbait can throw it 135 yards, and we were always joking that he couldn't throw over 100 yards to save his life


equipment does help, but if you cast your old equipment now, you will notice a huge difference in the distance. i need to practice or you guys will overtake me soon.


----------



## derekxec

we cant get a good video of it...its super hard to see the weight to get it on tape and to see where it lands....seems at night its a little easier to see the weight so we are going to try again in about an hour

we were getting 415-420' but he backlashed a mean one and now we have like 5 different spools spliced together to fill the reel haha all 80lb (18lb dia) power pro so we will see how that works out

maybe we will have to go up to jax and fish with RR and barty sometime


----------



## Russelpup

*I'll believe it when I see it !*

I got a late start into surf casting. Bought and threw my first conv 5 years ago. SL30SH/ TICA 11'6''. Seven rods and reels and 4 years later , this summer I did what I should have first. OTG. When the OTG became comfortable, I tried to throw my old hatteras cast. Amazing, how much better it works. I know I'm a little off subject, so to come to the point. The first 120 yds came easy. My next 30 yds did not come easy. I recently broke 500'. I was feeling pretty good till I read this thread, and realized all of the time and money I wasted on gear, when all I needed was a boat rod, and some braid. Yes I,m old,and slow, and weak. Bet I could get a 7'er around pretty quick huh. Never say never! I'm going to try to make Shallote, or Crisfield, I have a lot to learn.


----------



## derekxec

i forgot to mention that we are not total newbies at casting long distances...the place we have to cast 125-150 yards to catch fish we have been fishing for 7-8 years 4-5 times a week

couldnt get video tonight cause there was a load of people playing soccer on the football fields so we are going to try again tomorrow...we are also going to figure out what color we can paint the weight so its easier to see in the video


----------



## Lip Ripper

just get this on video: cast, then one of you walk on down and pick the sinker up and yank on it a few times to show it connected to the rod. but be sure to get the walk on video.


----------



## Mark G

derekxec said:


> i forgot to mention that we are not total newbies at casting long distances...the place we have to cast 125-150 yards to catch fish we have been fishing for 7-8 years 4-5 times a week
> 
> couldnt get video tonight cause there was a load of people playing soccer on the football fields so we are going to try again tomorrow...we are also going to figure out what color we can paint the weight so its easier to see in the video


Unless you have access to multiple PGA style type cameras you will never be able to follow the sinkers entire flight. Even a brightly colored baseball will be lost after a few yards of travel, much less a smaller object like a weight.

You don't need to kill yourselves trying to prove a point, just show up at a tourny and your distances will be recorded for you- and nobody will be able to question the authenticity.

you would have to abide by tourny regs- no braid, etc.


----------



## derekxec

where are the tournys? im in florida and havent heard about any tournys except ones in the UK


----------



## Mark G

derekxec said:


> where are the tournys? im in florida and havent heard about any tournys except ones in the UK



http://www.longdistancecasting.forumflash.com/index.php?showtopic=833

Closest thing on the schedule to you is the SE open April 28 -29. They typically have a practice day on Friday if you just want to get some casts measured and not worry about competing.

THis is in Shallotte NC, just a bit north of Myrtle Beach, SC. I think Barty b is from your region and was trying to get some people together for casting there.


----------



## derekxec

man too bad it isnt in march instead...im going to NC from march 3-26 for vacation

might try to make that there though also ill have to see how much work and stuff i have


----------



## barty b

Derek, The Florida Surfcasters Club will be holding a distance tourny this year, We have yet to set a date but it will be an open format,all casters welcome. As we get organized we will be holding at least 2 each year. As of now this is still in the works,but from our 1st tournaments turnout in 2005, we are definitely putting a schedule together for the future.

Now go get us somthing to watch!


----------



## Mark G

barty b said:


> Derek, The Florida Surfcasters Club will be holding a distance tourny this year, We have yet to set a date but it will be an open format,all casters welcome. As we get organized we will be holding at least 2 each year. As of now this is still in the works,but from our 1st tournaments turnout in 2005, we are definitely putting a schedule together for the future.
> 
> Now go get us somthing to watch!


Hey bart, how about getting that thing set for next week- I need an excuse to head south for some warmer weather !! J/k keep us posted.


----------



## barty b

We will be discussing the dates at the meeting monday night. I would estimate an august or sept. date. I would think a spring date would be too soon and conflict with the SE. open. and anything later than sept would conflict with the Texas tourny. That leaves june july and august, it gets warm here in the summer,so I don't know yet how it will pan out. Next years schedule will work with the sportcast schedule a little better.


----------



## derekxec

any idea where it will be held? hopefully near some good fishing spots  we will def have to make that


----------



## barty b

Hastings Florida, We have arrangements with a sod farmer and he lets us use his field. Hastings is located between Palatka and St. Augustine on S.R. 207. Most out of towners stay in St. Aug. where there is more fishing than one could do in a week.


----------

